# Fantasy Interest Check.



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

To my fellow Heretics, im planning on running a second roleplay thread but im wanting to know which army/race you would like to have it as, as it will be a fantasy setting.

Dark Elves
High Elves
Dwarves
Vampire Counts
Tomb Kings (Pre or Post Nagash, undecided yet)
Warriors of Chaos

or there is the choice of my own custom universe which im currently working on: The Age of Dragons. You may of already seen two roleplays ive done of it but now i alot more fluff to go with the universe and this time we will be starting off from the Dark Riders point of view.

So post here what roleplay you would like to see and after a few weeks ill have the recruitment thread up and running.


----------



## Nol (Apr 27, 2014)

No Ogre love?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Might as well throw in a - no Skaven love? Though I doubt I'll join any of those 'till I'm done with my army service. I will follow on them though.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

My personal bias is towards High Elves but I can imagine Bretonnians might be fun to RP with.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Been a while since I've seen a good Dark Elf RP I would probably be up for that. Also wow this is my first post in like two years I think....hi I'm still alive lol.


----------



## Angel of Lies (Oct 10, 2011)

Warriors of Chaos.

I do enjoy building up a horde to become a Warlord or Daemon Prince.


----------



## Krymson86 (Nov 9, 2010)

High elves would be fun.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

So many choices, oy vey!

Mi cyan decide which one o dem bwoys mi wan a gwan as.


----------

